# FR: "si" concessif, adversatif



## use-somebody

How would you translate 'si' in this context??
 
"*Si* les jeunes se soucient sans doute trop peu de notre patrimoine linguistique, l'apprentissage du français se fait par la lecture et surtout par l’écriture, alors que l’anglais devrait être d’abord centré sur l’oral."
 
So far I have: 
 
*If* young people arguably don’t care enough about our linguistic heritage, learning French is done by reading and above all by writing, whereas English should primarily be focused on the oral. 
 
I'm pretty sure 'if' doesn't work here, but can't think of a better English translation.
 
Thanks for any help you can offer! Much appreciated.


----------



## Maître Capello

That _si_ is concessive, not hypothetical. In other words, it would be best translated as _even though_.


----------



## mellow-yellow

In a doctoral dissertation, the author, Emmanuel Ferragne, writes the following:


En réalité, *si* les chapitres dans [FD99] présentent l’avantage d’une description fine du lien entre structure sociale et phonétique (description) rendue de fait impossible par la nature de nos données, voir Section 4.1), *les méthodes* et les échantillons de parole employés par les différents auteurs *varient*.

How do you translate that use of *si* into English? My attempt:

while / although / despite / even though p, q

I suspect this due to this explanation (CNRTL) of si:

[L'énonciateur, tout en admettant la vérité de _p_, allant dans le sens d'une conclusion déterminée, avance un argument _q_ qui *contredit* cette conclusion] 
_  Dans l'ancienne société féodale,_*si*_le seigneur possédait de grands droits, il avait aussi de grandes charges_ (Tocqueville,_Anc. Rég. et Révol._, 1856, p. 107).
_  Je paraîtrais plutôt plus jeune que mon âge. − Je suis gros, c'est ce qui explique ton erreur; mais,_*si*_j'ai du ventre, je n'ai pas de rides _


----------



## Maître Capello

That _si_ is indeed adversative rather than concessive, but you got it.


----------



## geostan

Your translations are fine, but you could also use_* if*_.


----------



## OLN

si + fait établi ou constat :_ S'il est vrai que.... __, en revanche / par contre / il n'en est pas moins que...

while_ me semble parfait.

Comment agencera-t-on la phrase avec _if _?


----------



## geostan

I see no difficulty in using_* if*_, the meaning being_* If (it is true that... and it is)*_. Is this not what is meant by the use of _*Si*_ in French?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, definitely, Geostan!


----------



## OLN

geostan said:


> I see no difficulty in using_* if*_, the meaning being_* If (it is true that... and it is)*_. Is this not what is meant by the use of _*Si*_ in French?


I'm not quite sure about that. Doesn't "if [it is true that]" in "I'm sorry *if *I've offended you" express a condition?

Short sentence:_ He's happy if poor_ (_even if_ )→  _Bien que pauvre, il est heureux _;_ Il est heureux, même s'il est pauvre_.

I'm not only familiar with _if_ alone expressing an adversative relation in a longer sentence.  I was wondering how you complete the second clause after *If *_the chapters_ ..., *...* : with or without a conjunction or an adverb?


----------



## geostan

You don't need a conjunction or an adverb, no more than you do in the French sentence. The bottom line for me is that the adverbial clause introduced by_* if*_ behaves the same way as its French counterpart.

BTW, I'm not suggesting that_* if*_ is the best choice. The other suggestions made are fine, and perhaps clearer. My only point was that the conjunction_* if*_ can have the same meaning as the French _*si*_.


----------



## OLN

> My only point was that the conjunction_* if*_ can have the same meaning as the French _*si*_.


Mellow-yellow didn't think of _*if*_ right away and another member ruled it out, but I'm in no position to contradict you.  It's just difficult for me, as a French native speaker, to understand that in « If p, q », _statement q_ contradicts _statement p_.

Many other examples of "Si adversatif" here, 3.2.5 and a mention of _if_ in English there.


----------



## jann

I absolutely agree with Geostan here that using "if" here in English would be perfectly acceptable.  It's a bit literary, and we're more accustomed to seeing something like "although" or "while" in everyday usage, but I cannot fault "if."


----------



## OLN

Merci pour la confirmation et la précision sur la fréquence d'emploi, jann. Je viens par ailleurs de trouver ce texte: Concessive if: bleached or pregnant? Si c'est si simple, d'où vient l'hésitation d'un anglophone à comprendre et traduire_ si _?


----------



## jann

OLN said:


> Si c'est si simple, d'où vient l'hésitation d'un anglophone à comprendre et traduire_ si _?


Parce que la tournure est un peu littéraire, comme je l'avais indiqué, ce qui fait qu'on ne la rencontre pas tous les jours.  Alors quand ce _concessive if_ paraît dans une phrase déjà un peu alambiquée, avec pas mal de mots entre les deux propositions qu'il relie, on peut très bien mal le lire la première fois.


----------



## walidgim

Hello, this is from an article of ''le Figaro'' and I can not understand what does ''*si*'' mean in this context. I suppose it is not the conditional mood.

Pour le consommateur final, c'est une vente d'énergie renouvelable <<forcée>>, <<illégale à plusieurs égards>>, affirment des juristes. *Si* des associations dénoncent la pratique depuis des mois, comme le Collectif Allier citoyen, appelant au boycott de la taxe et tentant des recours administratifs, la défiance prend un autre tour aujourd'hui : pour la première fois, la CEPE est attaquée devant la justice civile par une consommatrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thank you


----------



## Maître Capello

That _si_ has a concessive meaning; it means _quoique_, i.e., "although" in English.


----------



## Kelly B

It means if, or even if, but it is not part of an if-then statement. It's closer to while or although. So, very loosely, you have: Even if/while/although [they] have [done this] for months, today [it] has taken a new turn:...

(cross-posted with MC)


----------



## Maître Capello

Kelly B said:


> It's closer to while…


 Yes, although the nuance is small, "while" is probably a bit closer to the concessive _si_ than "although."


----------

